# Favorite Harnesses



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

What is your favorite Harness for walking your Havanese? What is your favorite Harness for car travel? Any harnesses you find that you don't care for? I know there are older threads on harnesses but wondering if maybe people have tried any new ones they like. 

I am thinking about ordering a Sense-ation or Sense-ible harness as Javi likes to pull on the lead. We have the Puppia and he hates me putting it on and off.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

civano said:


> What is your favorite Harness for walking your Havanese? What is your favorite Harness for car travel? Any harnesses you find that you don't care for? I know there are older threads on harnesses but wondering if maybe people have tried any new ones they like.
> 
> I am thinking about ordering a Sense-ation or Sense-ible harness as Javi likes to pull on the lead. We have the Puppia and he hates me putting it on and off.


Sense-ation is still my go-to harness for every day, even though Kodi is long past pulling. But there is much less contact area on their coat with this harness, so less matting.

This is the only car harness I will use. It is the only one I know of that has been crash tested and has done well in those crash tests:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=28326

Most "car harnesses" for dogs have a weak metal attachment between the harness and the seatbelt. Anyone who has ever seen a horse break a halter knows that it is NOT the nylon webbing that breaks, it is the metal parts. With the Solvit harness, the seatbelt slips through two web slots on the back of the harness. There are not plastic or metal attachment points that can come loose in an accident. It keeps the dog fairly tight IN the seat, though there is room to sit up or lie down. Some dogs will need time to adjust to this amount of restriction on their movement, but this is EXACTLY what makes it such a safe harness. It's worth doing the training to teach them to sit quietly in their seat, just as you would teach a small child to stay seated in a car seat.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Karen.  I was wondering about the car harnesses, I had been considering using the Canine Friendly harness. I will look into the Solvit.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

civano said:


> Thanks Karen.  I was wondering about the car harnesses, I had been considering using the Canine Friendly harness. I will look into the Solvit.


Nope. There is no way I'd use that knowing what I do now. (though that's exactly the one we started with, because it's really easy to get on and off) They have plastic connectors and elastic at the shoulders that can allow the dog to pop right through in a crash. The only things I DO like are that it is a web-to-web connection to the seat belt, and the vest part spreads any impact nicely across the chest.


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

I've really liked the Solvit harness I bought last year, but when I went to buy a second for my other dog, I found this on the website. It appears that I have one of the faulty harnesses. I just contacted them about it yesterday, so haven't heard back yet.

http://www.solvitproducts.com/detai...-of-Solvit-regarding-the-recent-CBC-telecast-


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dickli said:


> I've really liked the Solvit harness I bought last year, but when I went to buy a second for my other dog, I found this on the website. It appears that I have one of the faulty harnesses. I just contacted them about it yesterday, so haven't heard back yet.
> 
> http://www.solvitproducts.com/detai...-of-Solvit-regarding-the-recent-CBC-telecast-


This piece appears to be part of the tether assembly, however, and their literature is very clear that the use of the tether, rather than passing the seatbelt directly through the web slots on the back of the harness is not as safe. (the more movement the dog is allowed, the less safe s/he is) I don't ever use the tether with Kodi. His harness attaches directly to the seatbelt.

I do like how quickly they responded to this problem, though. Makes me like the company even more.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

As far as walking harnesses, I really like the Wonder Walker. I was using the Easy Walk harness for quite a while when he was a puppy, because he needed a no pull harness, but it was situated on his chest so that if it loosened up at all he was able to chew on it. After having to replace it a number of times, I came across the Wonder Walker. It fits just a little different so that he couldn't chew it, plus comes in lots of pretty colors. Now that he's almost 3 he probably (?) wouldn't chew anything, but I stayed with it because if it's not broke, don't fix it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

emichel said:


> As far as walking harnesses, I really like the Wonder Walker. I was using the Easy Walk harness for quite a while when he was a puppy, because he needed a no pull harness, but it was situated on his chest so that if it loosened up at all he was able to chew on it. After having to replace it a number of times, I came across the Wonder Walker. It fits just a little different so that he couldn't chew it, plus comes in lots of pretty colors. Now that he's almost 3 he probably (?) wouldn't chew anything, but I stayed with it because if it's not broke, don't fix it!


I have a wonder walker too, but don't like it as much. I often let Kodi off leash in the woods and fields on our walks, and the attachment on the wonder walker just flaps out in front and hits his legs. It looks uncomfortable to me. I also find that the wider webbing causes more matting. I DO really like the placement of the snap on the wonder walker&#8230; MUCH easier to snap up without catching long hair in it!


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

krandall said:


> This piece appears to be part of the tether assembly
> 
> It's actually the slider that's used to change the strap length of the Solvit Deluxe harness that had an issue. I received a reply from them today, and they offered to send me a replacement harness. In case others have the 'faulty' version, here's what they said in the email they sent today:
> 
> 'By the way, in the small harness, the 5mm or 8mm slider will not matter in the crash test performance due to the weight of the dog. It really only becomes a factor in the large and XL sizes. We are putting the 8mm in all sizes to simplify the manufacturing and avoid confusion'.


----------



## MountainFamily (Jan 23, 2015)

We don't walk out and about yet but for out in our yard we use RC pets cirque harness. Our pup is 10 weeks old and the size xxs fits him well. I like that it is quick to put on and take off.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm designing a harness that is made to be able to swim in. This isn't finished yet. I made it out of swimsuit fabric and has a mesh back that makes it stronger but still very lightweight and fast drying. I like the kimono look. My big test will be my two Havanese they pull so hard. I bought some boy blue Hawaiian swimwear fabric too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dickli said:


> krandall said:
> 
> 
> > This piece appears to be part of the tether assembly
> ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MountainFamily said:


> We don't walk out and about yet but for out in our yard we use RC pets cirque harness. Our pup is 10 weeks old and the size xxs fits him well. I like that it is quick to put on and take off.


Yes, that kind of vest harness is perfect for small puppies who are just learning to walk on leash. At that age, you don't have to worry about matting either. As they get older, that kind of harness tends to encourage pulling (think sled dog  ) and the large area of contact with their hair can cause terrible matting when they start to blow coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I'm designing a harness that is made to be able to swim in. This isn't finished yet. I made it out of swimsuit fabric and has a mesh back that makes it stronger but still very lightweight and fast drying. I like the kimono look. My big test will be my two Havanese they pull so hard. I bought some boy blue Hawaiian swimwear fabric too.


Kodi says, "I'll just wade, thank you!"


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any opinions on a martingale collar for training to walk? I have never allowed a dog to walk in front of me but I understand that we have to be careful with our Havanese.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a sensation and it has held up well. I also have a puppia and several others like the puppia. The puppia brings on the mats so I dont use it that often.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> Any opinions on a martingale collar for training to walk? I have never allowed a dog to walk in front of me but I understand that we have to be careful with our Havanese.


A martingale collar is still a collar. It's not really designed for dogs like ours&#8230; it's meant for dogs with small heads and thicker necks, like sight hounds and collies. For those dogs, the fact that they tighten up if the dog pulls back can prevent the dog from slipping out of the collar.

I do know a number of people who use them on Havanese&#8230; just because they are quick to get on and off. I use one for agility for that exact reason. In some venues dogs have to run naked, and it can be time consuming to get other types of collars or harnesses off and especially on with all the hair!

BUT&#8230; A martingale will *NOT* prevent damage to the dog's trachea if they pull, especially if it's a sudden lunge. So they should only be used with a well trained dog under controlled conditions. In general, on casual walks, it is much safer for a toy breed dog to be on some sort of harness. That's really true for ALL dogs, but even more important for toy breeds, where damage to the trachea is so much more likely.


----------



## MountainFamily (Jan 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Yes, that kind of vest harness is perfect for small puppies who are just learning to walk on leash. At that age, you don't have to worry about matting either. As they get older, that kind of harness tends to encourage pulling (think sled dog  ) and the large area of contact with their hair can cause terrible matting when they start to blow coat.


Thanks for the heads up : )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SJ1998 said:


> I have a sensation and it has held up well. I also have a puppia and several others like the puppia. The puppia brings on the mats so I dont use it that often.


Yes, we used a Puppia harness when Kodi was tiny&#8230; I don't think they even make the Sense-ation (and Sense-ible&#8230; they are the same company) harnesses small enough for a young Havanese puppy. So you have to wait a bit until they get big enough anyway.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Another vote for the Sense-sation. (If something gets Kodi and Karen's seal of approval we're probably going that route.) It's our go-to harness, and produces the least amount of matting of those I've tried.

I also like the Curli Air-Mesh; it's very light and seemingly comfortable, it's super easy to put on, it has reflective strips and optional lights. I also bought the matching leash and it comes with a nice little thing that holds two waste-bags so you can travel light.

I use it when I have Rory in a puppy-cut, except for the picture below that I took when we first got it.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks, Karen and everyone.


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry to revive this old thread, however I'm fresh out of harness ideas for Simcoe. It seems everything (even when properly fitted!) breaks her coat - she currently has a line across her chest from her easy walk, and last time we tried a mesh style we ended up with terrible matting. However, this is when she still had her puppy coat so things might be different now. I suppose to make things easier I can buy a tshirt for under her harness, but does anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lakesideliving said:


> Sorry to revive this old thread, however I'm fresh out of harness ideas for Simcoe. It seems everything (even when properly fitted!) breaks her coat - she currently has a line across her chest from her easy walk, and last time we tried a mesh style we ended up with terrible matting. However, this is when she still had her puppy coat so things might be different now. I suppose to make things easier I can buy a tshirt for under her harness, but does anyone else have suggestions?


If a mesh style harness mats her, a t-shirt will mat her MUCH more! How old is she? If she's between 10 months and 2 years, things may get better as her coat matures. If she's older than that, her coat may just not be suited to a harness.


----------



## Nancy Collins (Mar 20, 2013)

Sizing question for sense-sation harness....If a dog measures right at 16 for girth would you get the mini or the xsmall size? The size chart has 16.5 as largest girth for mini and 16.5 for smalles on xsmall.....?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nancy Collins said:


> Sizing question for sense-sation harness....If a dog measures right at 16 for girth would you get the mini or the xsmall size? The size chart has 16.5 as largest girth for mini and 16.5 for smalles on xsmall.....?


I got the larger size for Kodi, because the buckles were a bit larger on the larger one. It has to be snugged all the way down to fit, but it's easier for me to work.


----------



## Nancy Collins (Mar 20, 2013)

hmmm So you got Kodi the xsmall?


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

civano said:


> What is your favorite Harness for walking your Havanese? What is your favorite Harness for car travel? Any harnesses you find that you don't care for? I know there are older threads on harnesses but wondering if maybe people have tried any new ones they like.
> 
> I am thinking about ordering a Sense-ation or Sense-ible harness as Javi likes to pull on the lead. We have the Puppia and he hates me putting it on and off.


Hi Kim! I was wondering which harnesses you ended up getting for Javi. Daisy is using the Sporn "No-Pull Harness" and she hates putting it on too. She's a little more used to it as she gets a treat every time I put it on but would love to find out what worked for you two.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nancy Collins said:


> hmmm So you got Kodi the xsmall?


No, sorry&#8230; I was just talking about being on the cusp between two sizes. His are small, but they are cinched in as far as they can go on every buckle. I just liked the bigger clips. Not sure what the clips like between the XS and XXS.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I like the Puppia harness for Truffles because it is soft and very easy to put on. Matting isn't a problem. I just brush and comb her after a walk. The Sensation covers less area which is great and I will order one.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

DaisyMommy said:


> Hi Kim! I was wondering which harnesses you ended up getting for Javi. Daisy is using the Sporn "No-Pull Harness" and she hates putting it on too. She's a little more used to it as she gets a treat every time I put it on but would love to find out what worked for you two.


Hi Lina! I ended up getting the Sensation and I really like it but I think I ordered it too small and should have gotten a bigger one as I think it is too tight already. At the time I measured, he measured into a mini. I probably should have ordered an extra-small or small. I will need to remeasure him again. Maybe it is just me and the way I measured him but it seems like things don't quite measure right for a Havanese body measurements. They seem to have such a different build than other dogs.

It does work well although I think Javi definitely doesn't enjoy it as much as being able to run crazy with his collar. :laugh: However, it is so much better for his neck. It is super easy to put on.

I also got the Solvit for use in the car only.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Karen,
What are you using for little Pixel?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NickieTwo said:


> Karen,
> What are you using for little Pixel?


She's too small for a front attach harness yet, and she doesn't really understand a leash yet anyway. So right now, she's wearing a TEENY step-in harness on the rare occasion that she needs a leash attached.

When she's old enough to go for real walks, she'll have a Sense-Ation harness.


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> If a mesh style harness mats her, a t-shirt will mat her MUCH more! How old is she? If she's between 10 months and 2 years, things may get better as her coat matures. If she's older than that, her coat may just not be suited to a harness.


Karen,

I've found that the tshirt hasn't been matting her at all so perhaps I'll give mesh style another go. Simcoe turns two in September and her coat has become MUCH more manageable since midwinter. If the mesh mats her though, I don't know what I'll do! She's leery of larger dogs when they're too excited (although one of her good friends is a Dane... I'll riddle that one out :suspicious and YANKS to get away so I suppose if she was a collar only dog I'd have to pick less travelled times for her to walk.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

civano said:


> Hi Lina! I ended up getting the Sensation and I really like it but I think I ordered it too small and should have gotten a bigger one as I think it is too tight already. At the time I measured, he measured into a mini. I probably should have ordered an extra-small or small. I will need to remeasure him again. Maybe it is just me and the way I measured him but it seems like things don't quite measure right for a Havanese body measurements. They seem to have such a different build than other dogs.
> 
> It does work well although I think Javi definitely doesn't enjoy it as much as being able to run crazy with his collar. :laugh: However, it is so much better for his neck. It is super easy to put on.
> 
> I also got the Solvit for use in the car only.


Thanks Kim! I think I'll try the Sensation harness. It looks a lot easier to put on than what we have now. Hopefully she takes to it.

I bought a car booster seat by Solvit that just stays inside our car permanently. So far, Daisy enjoys it 'cus she can lay down or sit up and enjoy the view.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lakesideliving said:


> Karen,
> 
> I've found that the tshirt hasn't been matting her at all so perhaps I'll give mesh style another go. Simcoe turns two in September and her coat has become MUCH more manageable since midwinter. If the mesh mats her though, I don't know what I'll do! She's leery of larger dogs when they're too excited (although one of her good friends is a Dane... I'll riddle that one out :suspicious and YANKS to get away so I suppose if she was a collar only dog I'd have to pick less travelled times for her to walk.


Well, Danes and some of the other GIANT breeds are very quiet and slow moving, so less intimidating for small breed dogs. It's the Labs and Pitties and Boxers who may be well meaning, but are WILD and jumping all over the place that scare them (rightfully) so badly.

I would never EVER walk her on a collar if she yanks to get away from even the occasional dog. She can seriously damage her throat in one instance. I'd rather deal with taking the mats out after each walk than risk my dog's health.


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Well, Danes and some of the other GIANT breeds are very quiet and slow moving, so less intimidating for small breed dogs. It's the Labs and Pitties and Boxers who may be well meaning, but are WILD and jumping all over the place that scare them (rightfully) so badly.


Simcoe is fine with all of the aforementioned, she's just a little racist against sheepdogs. Unfortunately, we have 3 in the neighbourhood. With that in mind though, I've ordered I think 5 harnesses today - I'll report back with the comparison shopping!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I like the step-in vest harnesses, with the leash attachment closer to the front. I have the curli mesh which is nice except the XS is still slightly large. I'm sure she will probably grow into it this summer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> I like the step-in vest harnesses, with the leash attachment closer to the front. I have the curli mesh which is nice except the XS is still slightly large. I'm sure she will probably grow into it this summer.


I bought a Curli because I saw other people liked it, but it matted Kodi like CRAZY. But maybe if the dog is in a puppy cut it would have been better.


----------

